# Eircomnet email and BT Broadband



## FredBloggs (17 Dec 2007)

At the weekend I installed BT Broadband for a friend.  Up until now they had been getting their email downloaded to Outlook from their Eircomnet account but this is no longer happening.  What seems to be happening is that Outlook is looking to download the mails from the original dial up number.  Am I missing something obvious or is it not possible to get Eircomnet email through BT Broadband?   I'm not at all technical so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dearg Doom (18 Dec 2007)

They need to configure Outlook to connect to the e-mail server using the LAN and not a dial up connection. This is in the connection details of the account configuration dialog. There are issues sending e-mail via eircom server from non-eircom connections, have a look through the archives, this has been discussed numerous times.


----------



## paddyc (18 Dec 2007)

You will need to change you outgoing mail server in your email client to BT's, you won't be able to send mail using eircoms mail server from a BT ip address, incomming mail server can stay the same as it won't be a problem - this would be standard for all ISP's


----------



## gipimann (18 Dec 2007)

Yes, it's possible - I have it myself.  If you log on to your account with BT (www.btireland.ie) there's an FAQ section which explains how to set up Outlook/Outlook express to receive eircom.net emails through BT broadband.


----------



## FredBloggs (18 Dec 2007)

Thanks for all your help.  Very much appreciated


----------



## FredBloggs (20 Dec 2007)

Just to let you know I managed to set this up for my freind last night and it is working fine.  The faq page on bt ireland got me 90% there and then I changed from dial up to LAN and it worked.
Thanks again


----------



## FredBloggs (22 Aug 2008)

I set up email for my friend as per the advice on this thread and a few months later I did the same for myself.   We both have BT broadband and eircom.net.    However this week my eircom.net email migrated to a new layout and I find when I open Outlook I cannot access my emails as a pop up is looking for my user name and password - which it already shows but doesn't appear to recognise.  I have retyped these in just to be sure but this doesn't appear to make any difference.  I assume this is all due to the migration to their new site that eircom.net have done.   Has anyone else encountered this and is there a way around it?


----------



## nai (23 Aug 2008)

had to do this for 2 people yesterday/today

Eircom in their wisdom have disabled smtp access to mail1.eircom.net and mail2.eircom.net without telling anyone - you can't even get a valid telnet connction on port 110.

just change the smtp (incoming) server to read webmail.eircom.net with the same password and all will be fine. - Took me 2 hours to sort out first problem account and 30 seconds for second.

There is no reference to mail2.eircom.net being disabled this week as part of the eircom.net revamp!
One person even got an email stating that their eircom.net account was being upgraded (more storage etc.) but that there was no setting/config changes necessary !

hope this sorts you out.


----------



## gipimann (23 Aug 2008)

Yep, met this myself this week, and finally managed to find the reference to the new incoming server address - eircom have hidden it well! 

Another feature of the new eircom mail system - if you use a filter on the webmail site (e.g. if addressee is "AAM", then file new incoming messages in AAM folder), Outlook express can't find these new messages any more - it appears they've got to be in the Inbox. I had to disable the filters I had used on the webmail site before being able to download all mail.   The old webmail set-up found all new messages regardless where they were filed.

And finally....
Be aware that there are fake "webmail migration" emails going round as well - I got 2 from eircom last week (I have 2 eircom.net addresses), but only one was genuine. It was reported to eircom.net who are following it up. Luckily I have mailwasher (thanks to the people on AAM who recommended it!), so no harm was done on my PC.


----------



## FredBloggs (24 Aug 2008)

Thanks for your help nai. Hopefully that'll solve it. Pretty sneaky of them alright!

And gipiman thanks for the warning re filters. I too use filters so will have to disable them


----------



## FredBloggs (24 Aug 2008)

Nai/Gipiman - I( followed your instructions just now and it was as simple as you said (I was in my freinds house earlier when posting. He is still on the old style eircom page so they haven't migrated him yet). One difference I see is that all your emails - wheter read or not - are now downloaded to outlook, In the past if you opened a mail in an internet cafe for example it remained on the eircom site and never came accross to your outlook on your home pc. Now it appears you can read an email elsewhere and still have it pop up on your pc when you go home.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## gipimann (25 Aug 2008)

Have been trying unsuccessfully for the past 90 mins or so to log on to eircom mail (through Outlook Express and webmail) but can't.   Anyone else having trouble, or should I start panicking about hijacked email accounts now?!   Checked my mail settings in OE and they haven't changed since this morning when I logged on successfully.


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Aug 2008)

I'm having problems logging on using the eircom site so maybe their server is down


----------



## gipimann (25 Aug 2008)

Thanks Fred, so it's not just me!   Still out of action at 8pm...


----------



## askalot (25 Aug 2008)

I'm having the same problem. I love these upgrades!


----------



## bagpuss (26 Aug 2008)

This morning I can receive emails on outlook but I keep getting an error when I try to send a mail.
Following error comes up

Your server has unexpectedly terminated the connection. Possible causes for this include server problems, network problems, or a long period of inactivity. Account: xxxxxxxxx x xxxxxx, Server: 'webmail.eircom.net', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10053, Error Number: 0x800CCC0F

Anyone know what changes I need to make so that I can send mails?


----------



## nai (26 Aug 2008)

what bb supplier do you use? You may need to use their smtp server not eircoms for outgoing email. Eg you can't use eircoms smtp if connected via o2 bb


----------



## paddyc (26 Aug 2008)

nai said:


> what bb supplier do you use? You may need to use their pop server not eircoms. Eg you can't use eircoms pop if connected via o2 bb


 
Thats not correct, you cannot use eircom's smtp server if connected via o2 BB or anyone else, same for every isp. The pop is incomming server and must be the one of your email provider. My address got moved over by eircom too, got a message on the pop window to say change incomming mail server to webmail.eircom.net


----------



## bagpuss (26 Aug 2008)

My bb supplier is eircom.
Incoming mail server is POP3.
Outgoing mail (SMTP) is webmail.eircom.net.

I got no notification from eircom about changing settings but was able to get incoming mail when I changed details but still no luck sending mail.
I'm not very good on PC/IT things so it may be something very simple but I just don't see it!!
Any suggestions?


----------



## paddyc (28 Aug 2008)

bagpuss said:


> My bb supplier is eircom.
> Incoming mail server is POP3.
> Outgoing mail (SMTP) is webmail.eircom.net.
> 
> ...


 

Put webmail.eircom.net as your incoming mail server but your outgoing mail server should stay as mail1.eircom.net


----------



## advisor (29 Aug 2008)

Slightly off the point but my o/h had Eircom webmail migrated in the last few days and all original mails have been lost, Eircom claimed this was a seamless process - maybe they should have used stronger thread!!!!


----------



## FredBloggs (20 Oct 2008)

Does anyone know what way Eircom are rolling out the new email set up?  My friend is still on the old set up several months after I migrated.  At the time I thought it only a matter of days before he was changed over but he still has the old set up.  As I told him I'd do whatever changes are needed I was wondering how long more i've to take an interest in this!!!


----------

